# Mavic Aksium Wheels?



## Psyclist.Pinkbike (Feb 1, 2013)

What are peoples thoughts on these wheels?

I've been contemplating whether to upgrade to them? 

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are? Or If there are alternatives in the same price range.

Thanks.

Psyclist.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

Heavy but well-built. If you're wanting something light/fast look elsewhere, but if you just want sturdy, long-lasting at a low price point they aren't a bad option. They're also stock wheels on many new bikes, so look on eBay for a good deal. Lots of people sell them as new take-offs and upgrade to something lighter.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

I have them on my road and TT bike. Both just needs truing from time to time (maybe once every year or 2) but great for everyday riding. Rode them on rough roads, rainy weather and such, I never had problems with them. They're probably heavier that other options out there but good for everyday/every weather riding. Definitely not lightweight though, I think maybe 1700g or more for the pair? And not aero too  Again great everyday/training wheels.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a set for several years. I sold them a couple of months ago. I never had an ounce of trouble from them, and I've been 300-ish pounds for a couple of years.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Spend a couple more bucks and you can get the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe. It's a great wheelset and is regularly on sale at nashbar.com


----------



## Psyclist.Pinkbike (Feb 1, 2013)

texasnewb said:


> Heavy but well-built. If you're wanting something light/fast look elsewhere, but if you just want sturdy, long-lasting at a low price point they aren't a bad option. They're also stock wheels on many new bikes, so look on eBay for a good deal. Lots of people sell them as new take-offs and upgrade to something lighter.


Thanks, I'll look around for sure. But I don't know how to ask on price equivalents as I'm from the U.K, so we have different currencies. 

Looked at Fulcrum Racing 5's too. Are they up to the standards of Aksiums?




flyrunride said:


> I have them on my road and TT bike. Both just needs truing from time to time (maybe once every year or 2) but great for everyday riding. Rode them on rough roads, rainy weather and such, I never had problems with them. They're probably heavier that other options out there but good for everyday/every weather riding. Definitely not lightweight though, I think maybe 1700g or more for the pair? And not aero too  Again great everyday/training wheels.


Thanks for the info - I'm recreational but would like some lighter rotational weight, I already have some stock wheels which are heavy as training wheels. So what would you suggest I do?



PlatyPius said:


> I had a set for several years. I sold them a couple of months ago. I never had an ounce of trouble from them, and I've been 300-ish pounds for a couple of years.


Sounds like they're up to the job. I could get some hand built Pro Lite Braccianos for a little more, just wondering if it's worth the extra money.

Cheers.

Psyclist.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Psyclist.Pinkbike said:


> I'm recreational but would like some lighter rotational weight, I already have some stock wheels which are heavy as training wheels. So what would you suggest I do?


Lighter wheels at this point won't do anything for you. Peace of mind is going to be the only real value at this point.

The Aksiums are pretty decent wheels but nothing of an upgrade really. The Fulcrum 5's aren't much of an upgrade either - and I'd argue the Fulcrum 7's/Campagnolo Khamsins are better for the (lesser) money because the spokes are aren't proprietary. That would be my recommendation at this budget. Khamsins have the more visibly distinguished spoke pattern too and they can be as low as $150USD on wiggle or ribble. 

But in reality, they're not necessarily better than most oem wheels. Imo I'd just save your money for something nicer, or more practical upgrade for your bike.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

They weigh over 2kg with quick releases, 1700g woulda been nice.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

For light weight but reasonably inexpensive, check out either Xero or Vuelta. I've had good luck with both.


----------



## Psyclist.Pinkbike (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go for a higher priced/lower weight wheelset. To the guy who said Campy wheels, I can't really go for those as I'll be running Shimano. 

I might go for Pro Lites at £260 for the pair. 

Psyclist.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

For the record in 2011 or 2012 the Aksiums went to 20 spokes front and rear and the weight dropped to 1700g for the pair. If you can get them for under $200 I think they're a solid value and very durable. If I had $300-400 to spend though I'd get something with 23mm wide rims.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have 2012 Aksiums and have about 300 miles on them. 
During the middle of a ride I heard a rubbing sound. Stopped and spun the wheel and it was out of true quite a bit. I don't remember hitting anything. 
Took it to the shop, had it trued. I asked if the rim was bent and he said no. 60 miles later, way out again during a ride. 
I don't know what the deal is. I'm taking it to another shop that I trust more and see what they say.


----------

